# Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"



## M4ylin (17. Dezember 2010)

*Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

Hey! 

Da mein alter (und vorallem auch mieser...) Philips Monitor nun endgültig ausgedient hat, wirds Zeit das was neues ins Haus kommt! hrhr

Ich nutze meinen Pc zwar für so ziemlich alles, aber in erster Linie *muss *mein neuer Monitor zum zocken sein. (WoW, CoD usw....)
Mein Budget reicht bis ca. 300,-€ und ich schätze mal mit der Summe kann man arbeiten .

*Was mir wichtig wäre:*


es steht zwar im Titel "22-24 Zoll", aaaber ich tendiere seeehr stark zu nem 23,6 / 24"er , da mir 22 fast scho zu klein erscheint...
der Monitor sollte wenn möglich ein LED sein (hab gehört der Stromverbrauch würde schon gut was ausmachen)
ich schätz mal das ich Full HD normalerweise nimma erwähnen müsste (haben ja mittlerweile fast alle guten Monitore), aber trotzdem *Full HD *
wenn es möglich ist einer mit ner Reaktionszeit von 2ms
zum Format: 16:9 /16:10 ist mir relativ egal...würd mich mit beidem zufrieden geben 

Meine bisherigen privaten Empfehlungen waren:


Samsung SyncMaster P2450H (24")
BenQ G2420HDBL (24")
LG W2486L-PF (24")
Samsung SyncMaster 2233RZ (22")
Ich freue mich schon auf eure Meinungen dazu...also legt los! 


Liebe Grüße
Maylin


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

Oo ein gut aussehendes Mädel das zockt das hört man gerne, gibt ja leider net so viele. Also der Samsung P2450H ist schon ziemlich gut aber der absolut beste ist der 2233RZ mit seinen 120Hz Technologie aber kein Full HD oder LED aber zum gamen echt genial.
 Aber wie wäre es mit ner Nummer größer, 27 Zoll der hat super Bewertungen: 
Samsung SyncMaster P2770H Test Monitor 
 Welcher auch noch sehr gut ist, ist der BX2450LED der war offizieller Monitor der dies Jährigen World Cyber Games:
Samsung SyncMaster BX2450, 24", 1920x1080, VGA, 2x HDMI (LS24B5HVFH) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ja irgendwie führt fast nix an Samsung vorbei, die Firma ist fast schon übermächtig.
PCGH hat dieses Jahr mal 40 Monitore getestet, da hast du einen recht guten Überblick vielleicht ist da was für dich bei:
Testbericht über 40 Monitore in PC Games Hardware 7/2010


----------



## Sapes (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

Hallo!
Mein "alter" TFT Monitor hat gestern den Geist aufgegeben!
Hab mich auch durch einige Foren usw. gelesen und hab mir jetzt den 
*Samsung SyncMaster XL2370 LED 58,4 cm TFT Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör* bestellt.

Jetzt haste noch einen zur Auswahl  und die Qual der Wahl 
Schaus dir mal an 

Samsung SyncMaster XL2370 Test Monitor

Hoffe ich konnte dir ein bisschen weiter helfen
lg aus der Pfalz

P.s. Bevor ich es vergesse von dem gibt es 2 Versionen einmal den
XL2370 LED "Pc Monitor" Reaktionszeit: 2 ms
und den XL2370*HD* LED "Fernseher" Reaktionszeit: 5ms und mit Scart usw.


----------



## Pacta (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

Hast du dir mal den Dell UltraSharp U2311H angeschaut? Hat zwar kein LED dafür aber IPS-Panel.


----------



## M4ylin (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

Hey Leute,

und sry das ich mich erst nun melde....die Wochen vor Weihnachten sind meistens auf der Arbeit und Privat sehr streßig (aber das kennt ihr wohl selbst!) .
Danke schön für die Blumen @hulkhardy1 ^^...aber es gibt viele hübscher Gamerinen! Bzw. viel mehr als manch ein Mann wohl glaubt ;P.

*So nun zum eigentlichen Thema! ^^*

Hmpf nun habe ich ja echt ne riesen Auswahl und somit auch die Qual der Wahl! 
Bin eigentlich auch ein riesen Samsung Fan (mein Handy & Fernseher sind z.B. auch von Samsung),
dennoch bin ich nun total ratlos...der eine sagt "Samsung ist die beste Marke für Gaming-Monitore", der andere is für LG und wiederrum einer meint es geht nix über nen Benq-Monitor. Ich glaube nun, dass es wohl nicht *DIE* beste Marke für Gaming gibt im Bezug auf Monitore, oder?

achja @Pacta danke für den lieben Vorschlag, aber ich bin kein wirklicher Fan von Dell Monitoren (Ex-Freund hatte mal einen und nur Probleme damit...)

Also der *Samsung SyncMaster P2770H* ist zwar echt was seeeehr geiles, aber ich überlege ernsthaft ob ich so viel Geld ausgeben soll (kostet ja gut was über 300,-€...) für nen Monitor, da die Preise sicher bald extrem fallen werden. Der ist ja erst rausgekommen oder? Und noch ein Punkt wären die 27 Zoll! ^^ 
Sind zwar auch super, aber dann könnte ich ein Problem mit meinem 2. Monitor bekommen xD....so groß ist mein Schreibtisch dann doch nicht ;( (noch nicht!! hrhr).

Zum *Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 LED*:

Also der hat es mir momentan echt angetan...super finde ich(laut Amazon), dass man den in verschiedenen Größen bekommen kann und außerdem ist es ein LED! Denn der 23 Zoll Bildschirm macht schon wieder gut was am Preis aus und die paar cm fallen nun echt nicht so ins Gewicht, oder was meint ihr dazu?
Je nachdem wie "preiswert" ich meinen Monitor bekomme ist noch was anderes fürn Pc drin (z.B. ein neues Headset ohne knister Geräusche, oder mehr RAM... >.>). 
Über des Design brauch man ja erst gar nicht zu reden...einfach hamma edel!

Ah in der Beschreibung zu dem Teil steht:
"Das „Kompatibel mit Windows 7“ Logo gewährleistet, dass Sie dieses Produkt uneingeschränkt zusammen mit Microsofts neuem Betriebssystem Windows 7 nutzen können."

Nun meine ganz blöde Frage hierzu: Ich habe leider noch Windows XP als Betriebssystem, also noch kein Win7...macht das etwas aus? Und gibt es überhaupt neue Monitore die *NICHT* mit Win7 kompatibel sind? 
Denn daran hatte ich ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht gedacht!


Und nun noch zum *Samsung SyncMaster XL2370 23"*:

Hm der gibt sich meiner Meinung nach ja nicht wirklich viel mit dem -Samsung SyncMaster BX2450-...find den auch echt super. 
Aber da ich mich endlich mal entscheiden muss...die beide haben ja verschiedene Standfüße...kommt der BX2450 nicht andauernd zum wackeln? Hatte so nen geteilten Fuß bisher noch nicht (unsere Samsung Fernseher hatten so welche, aber die hängen bei uns alle!)

Ich freue mich schon auf eure Meinungen dazu....würde den Monitor gerne so schnell wie möglich bestellen! 

*Zu guter Letzt wünsche ich euch allen noch:*

Fröhliche Weihnachten!
Merry Christmas! 
Joyeux Noel!
Feliz Navidad!

*Habt nen schönen Heilig Abend und lasst euch reich beschenken! *

@Sapes  Liebe Grüße aus dem verschneiten Saarland in die nahe Pfalz! 


Liebe Grüße
Maylin


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

Auf FullHD brauchste nicht reinfallen, dieser Formfaktor wurde von Monitor Herrstellern im Markt aufgezwungen.Grund dafür " Marketing und Kostenersparniss" beides hatt gewirkt.Jetzt bauen die Monitorherrsteller im Selben werk fernseher und Montore, hatt mit dem fertigungsprozess zutun.

Erstmal was hast du für einen Grafikkarte ?
bei einer gts250 oder HD5750 bringen 1920-1200 Probleme auch bei 1920-1080 zu wenig leistung der grafikarte
oder bei einer 9800GTX+ oder HD5750 selbes Problem
erst ab einer GTX460 (gtx260) ist schnell genug für die auflösung eines 16-10 (1920-1200) oder 16-9 (1920-1080)24" zöllers
meine empfehlung ist ein Samsung 2233rz wenn es unbedingt sein muss dann den Samsung 2433BW
beide sind Preislich nah beianander,der 24"er ist was Billiger.Ist Spiele geeignet und hatt gute Bildqualität.

LED bringt nix bei einen TN panel ausser weniger stromverbrauch.
Die 120HZ technik ist zwar gut kann aber Probleme mit Spielen geben,derzeit Crysis wirkt unruhig,auf 60HZ stellen und Problem weg.trotzdem ein guter Monitor
Den Besten den man leider nicht mehr kaufen kann (Danke Monitorherrsteller) das wäre ein LG L227wt
das ist die referenz von den 22"ern
Den 24"ern gibt es wenig gute mit 16-10,die herrsteller machen ernst
Bald hatt man nur noch Probleme mit dem unsäglichen 16-9
Das Bild wird gestreckt oder gestaucht,auf dem desktop ist das nicht so,beim browser wird es aber eng.kann probleme machen ,weil man häufiger nachscrollen muss.es passt kein din A4 bild auf die höhe.Das ist der größte vorteil eines echten 24"er
Bei Filmen hat man sogar noch größere balken,welcher film ist denn bitte genau 16-9.
Fürs fernsehn perfekt
Für die konsole Perfekt
PC Spiele nun viele behaubten man hatt mehr sicht,leider stimmt das nicht,man hat sogar weniger sicht.
Das bild des Spiels wird Oben und unten abgeschnitten.da hat man gewaltige nachteile bei prey,leider Spielt das keiner mehr.
man ist auf die Schießcheatbudden COD fixiert im MP
bei manchen alten Spielen hatt man sogar interpoliration Probleme,erstmal wird das 16-10 Spiel gestreckt (1680-1050) oder gestaucht (1920-1200)
oder aber man wird gezwungen sein, eine niedrigere auflösung zu nehmen 1440-900 oder1280-720.
Ob ein 16-9 Oh wunder Monitor 1:1 darstellung hatt ist glücksache.
5:4 wird dagegen nur in 1280-1024 ausgegeben folge Schwarze balken L;R.
die auch größer sind als beim 16-10 :wegen dem Strecken.
beachtet man dass, muss schon ein Sehr guter 16-9 montor her
Der 1:1 darstellen kann sowie gut interpoliert,das 1:1 bild ist vorzuziehen.
dazu gute reaktionzeit sowie Kein inputlag.
Ich hab einen bei meinen 2032BW nen 21,5 montor mit 1680-1050 und ich habe viele dieser probleme .dafür aber nativ ein Fullscreen AA für umme.
nachteil an diesen Monitor ,alles ist so Klein,da fällt zielen im MP schwer


----------



## Semih91 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

Also ich hab den BX2450 und würde den empfehlen. Habe zwar auch nur ein 8800GTX, aber die Farben etc sind genial. Spiele eigentlich eher wenig in letzter Zeit, aufgrund meines Abiturs, aber der Monitor ist trotzdem eine Klasse für sich. Musst dich etwas mit den Farben außeinander setzen und einstellen, aber danach hast du super Bild


----------



## M4ylin (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

Aber mal vorne weg...was verstehst du unter: für Spiele "geeignet"...finde das ne krasse Bezeichnung. Der alte langsame Pc meiner Mum ist auch für Spiele "geeignet", aber in wie weit ist wohl ne andere Geschichte xD....

Meine Grafikkarte ist ne NVIDIA GeForce 8300 (aber werd mir eh bald ne neue holen...).
Jedenfalls soll es an der Grafikkarte nicht liegen! ^^

Ja mir wäre auch ein 24" 16:10er lieber als ein 16:9er, aber wie du schon sagtest findet man kaum mehr welche die dann auch wirklich gut sind.
Was hälst du denn von dieser Einstellung bei dem Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 LED?
*"Die smarte Größe*

Warum sollte das Bild gestreckt sein, um es in seiner gesamten Größe betrachten zu können oder nur ein verzerrtes Abbild des Originals? Mit Samsungs intelligenter Funktion der anpassbaren Bildgröße werden Sie Bilder endlich genauso genießen können, wie sie ursprünglich gedacht sind, indem Inhalte in Standardgröße im Originalformat auf einem breiteren Bildschirm angezeigt werden."

Hört sich ja mal nicht schlecht an find ich....auch wenn klar ist das dann rechts und links wohl ein Balken sein wird.

Mir wäre es halt lieb, wenn möglich keinen 22 Zoll Monitor zu holen...kanns irgendwie nicht so recht glauben, dass man mit den 23/24 Zoller so viele Probleme hat... :/

Achja zu deinem kleinen Bildschirm ^^'....ich zocke momentan auf einem 17 Zoll Monitor! Da weiss man erst mal wieder nen großen zu schätzen -.-...musste mir den vorrübergehend ausleihen.

Liebe Grüße
Maylin


----------



## kress (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

Was wird überhaupt gespielt?
Strategie, Rollenspiele, Shooter etc?

Also für Shooter würde ich definitiv den 2233RZ empfehlen (hab ich selber), hat man etwas weniger zu überschauen, ein 24" Bildschirm wäre mir persönlich zu unübersichtlich.

Für den Rest sind 24" und größer schon besser, weil man dann mehr übersicht hat.

Mit einer 8300er wirst du wohl kaum ein Spiel auf 1920x1xxx spielen können, da muss echt ne Neue ran.^^

Der 2233RZ sowie der BX2450 haben ein gutes Bild.

Strategie, Rollen, Rennspiele etc sind bestimmt sehr geil auf einem 27" Monitor.
Die Grafikkarte muss es halt mitmachen. Würde ich mindestens zu einer HD5850 oder GTX470 greifen.
Ein weiterer Punkt wäre, dass 1680x1050 nicht so viel Leistung braucht wie Full-HD und was darüber liegt.
Mir persönlich ist das selbst meine 5850 n Tick zu lahm für 1680x1050.^^ Wenn du wert auf AA und ähnliches legst, wirds halt immer enger, je höher die Auflösung ist.


----------



## M4ylin (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

Also am meisten spiele ich WoW! Ab und zu noch Aion, Sims3 und CoD. 

Ich habe ja vor mir ne neue zu holen! 
Die GTX460 / 470 hatte ich schonmal von nem Freund vorgeschlagen bekommen...aber da muss ich noch bis Anfang Januar warten (naja is ja so lange auch nimma hin).

Hm das mit der Auflösung ist echt ein Problem...hatte ich auch gar nicht mehr dran gedacht >.<...aber die kann ich doch so lange runterschrauben (auch wenns weh tut...) bis die neue Graka da is, oder?


----------



## M4ylin (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

Nun hab ich von noch wem gehört der hier soll super sein fürs Gaming etc.:
BenQ G2420HDBL 61 cm Full-HD LED-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Und die Auflösung soll gut sein, da des bild nicht gestreckt wird.
Kenne die Marke BenQ halt gar nicht (aus eigener Erfahrung)...weisst meint ihr dazu?^^'


----------



## M4ylin (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

Ich blicke langsam eh nicht mehr durch ....es gibt echt zu viel!


----------



## kress (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

Naja, der BenQ is wie die meisten Bildschirme in 24" auch in 16:9.
Also wenn du hauptsächlich WoW spielst, ist ein 24"er recht angenehm, da es ja viele Addons gibt, mit denen man sich den Bildschirm vollkleistern kann.^^
Wenn man sich ne Weile an den 24"er gewöhnt hat, kommt man bestimmt auch noch in CoD klar.



Ich selbst bin vom 19"er auf nen 22"er (2233RZ) umgestiegen, hatte aber auch kurzzeitig nen 24"er (p2450h) hier, da wars schon echt anstrengend.

Wenn ich wieder die Entscheidung treffen müsste, würde ich mir entweder 2233RZ und BX2450 holen.

Jeder Monitor hat eben Vorteile, der 2233RZ hat mich aber mehr überzeugt.

Zur Grafikkarte: Wie sieht eigentlich der Rest des Systems aus? Vor allem das Netzteil sollte nicht schlecht sein, besonders nicht, wenn du dir ne gtx470 anschaffen willst.
Die Leistungsfrage der Grafikkarte nicht so relevant, wenn du nicht umbedingt immer die neusten Spiele auf höchster Qualität spielen willst.

Achja: Mit einer Geforce 8300 wird es echt hart, in Full-HD zu spielen, die Auflösung musst du da richtig runterdrehen. Könnte schon in den Augen weh tun, aber wird schon gehen.


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

Nehm doch einfach den bx2350 und ne schicke 460 dann hast du die Leistung kannst Wow auch mit Dx11 zocken und hast nen schönen Bilschirm.Samsung SyncMaster BX2350, 23", 1920x1080, VGA, 2x HDMI (LS23B5HVFH) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Samsung SyncMaster BX2350, 23", 1920x1080, VGA, 2x HDMI (LS23B5HVFH) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## M4ylin (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

Das ist es halt....ich nutze viele Addons (zwar nicht weil ichs muss, aber ist Raid bedingt einfach angenehmer...seis mitm Rogue oder mitm Bäumche! ;P)...daher wäre es schon echt super endlich mal was "größeres" als Bildschirm zu haben!
Beim BX2450 find ichs halt suuuper das man den in 22/23/24 Zoll bekommt...also wäre ich beim Kauf nicht an die 22" gebunden.

Naja gerade das will ich halt, die neusten Spiele (COD black ops, Wow Cataclysm) auf ner hohen Quali ^^...aber dafür muss ich eh meinen Pc nun nach und nach aufrüsten.

*Prozessor:* AMD Athlon(tm) 7750 Dual-Core Processor, MMX, 3DNow (2CPUs), ~2.7GHz
*Mainboard:* Unbekannt (mein ernst...auch Everest Home findet die Bezeichnung nicht xD)
*Arbeitsspeicher:* 1920 MB RAM
*Grafikkarte:* NVIDIA GeForce 8300
*Soundkarte:* HD Audio rear output
*Betriebssystem:* Windows XP
*Netzteil:* hm müsst ich mal später nomma aufschrauben...aber i glaube es war ein 550/600Watt netzteil, aber was für ne Marke: kA 

Also wie man liest, es haut einen nicht gerade aus den Socken...wird aber nun aufgebessert!


----------



## kress (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

Naja, WoW würde ich nicht als neu bezeichnen, ich meinte eher sowas wie Metro2033, Crysis, GTA IV um mal ein paar stark belastende Spiele zu nennen.

Den BX2450 würde ich mir nur als 24" kaufen, falls es ein 22"er wird, würde ich zum 2233RZ greifen.

Mh, das Netzteil wird bei der verbauten Hardware auch nicht gerade ein Kracher sein (bzw. doch  )

Der Dual-Core ist auch nicht wirklich der Hit, da würde ich ein komplettes System neu kaufen, statt dort noch Geld hineinzustecken.

BTW: Ich hab gestern nacht auf nem 13" MacBook ein paar Inis getankt.  
Gehen tut es auch. 

Den jetzigen Pc würde ich mal hier im Forum wertschätzen lassen und ihn verkaufen oder eben im Freundes/Familienkreis verscherbeln, falls du noch nichts geplant hast. So 100€ sollte man noch dafür bekommen.


----------



## Warlock54 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

Hey !  

1. Als Monitor würde ich den samsung 2233RZ empfehlen, da dieser wirklich einer der besten Monitore zum Gamen derzeit auf dem Markt ist und zudem 16:10 und die Auflösung 1680:1050 hat. Jene Auflösung ist wirklich ideal für 22-23 Zoll, FULL HD ist oversized für ca. 23 Zoll...Außerdem hat der Monitor 120 hz, was sich in Kombination mit einem soliden PC defintiv positiv bemrkbar macht. 

2. Ist dein aktuelles System de facto zu schwach, um eine GTx 460 und höher ausreichend mit Rohdaten zu versorgen...auch zum aufrüsten lohnt sich das System echt nicht mehr. Ich empfehle dir ein neues System + den Samsung 2233RZ als Monitor . 

mfG Warlock


----------



## M4ylin (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

Na danke xD ich weiss scho das der Pc (Marke Eigenbau vom Ex :x) mies ist...aber der kommt in den Party Keller ....zum Musik abspielen langt der dicke xD!

Aber uhlala auf nem 13" er aua....da brennen einem doch die Augen danach^^'...
Würde gar nicht gehen...beim Bäumchen blinkts bei mir überall von den Hots etc...da wäre ich nach ner halben stunde regelrecht High! xD

Zum System noch:
Komplett neues System ist ja schön und gut, aber ich mag mir ungern so nen "fertigen Gaming-Pc" kaufen für gute 800-1500,-€ wo dann an den wichtigen komponenten wie z.B. die Graka ja oftmals gespart wird.
Was wäre denn euer System Vorschlag, welcher mit den neuen Spielen super klar kommt (ohne Lags usw.) und auch die bisher genannten Monitore super unterstützt (da ja anscheinend mein Pc sich da des Leben nehmen wird) ?! 

Tendiere nun langsam auch immer mehr zum Samsung 2233RZ, da ja echt viele den Vorschlagen ^^'...auch wenn ich mich Anfangs wohl ziemlich im 23/24 Zoll Ecken festgefahren hatte.


----------



## M4ylin (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

Achja ich bin für ca. ne Stunde mit dem Hund draußen...also nicht wundern, falls es mit dem Antworten etwas dauert!


----------



## kress (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

Viel Spaß beim Laufen im Schnee. 

Ein guter Gamer-Pc für 800-1500€, da bekommst du ein Monster, mitdem du mehrfach WoW gleichzeitig spielen kannst. 

Eine gute Config würde so aussehen:

Phenom II x4 955 oder gar den x6 1090T mit Scythe Mugen 2 als Kühler

Asus Board mit 870er Chipsatz

Als Ram den 4 GB G.Skill Eco (bei meinem System ist der Ram bei WoW fast voll, wenn noch Geld übrig ist, kannst du dir 8GB einbauen, im Moment nicht so teuer)

Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB als Festplatte

Antec True Power New 550 als Netzteil

GTX470 Super Overclock von Gigabyte oder die Zotac AMP!
Alternativ: HD6950, 5870, 6870, 5850 (nach Leistung geordnet) mit ensprechend gutem Kühldesign

Gehäuse nach deiner Wahl, schlag eins vor, denn da kommts halt auf Verarbeitung, Luftstrom und vor allem die max. Grafikkartenlänge an.
Wenn du es schön kühl haben willst, kann ich dir nur das Antec Twelve Hundred empfehlen, hab ich auch. 

Wenn du ein rundum Flottes System haben willst und dich gut mit Pc's auskennst, kann ich dir auch ne SSD ans Herz legen, die Ocz Vertex 2 60gb für 100€ ist super. 

Windows startet in 30sec, System läuft insgesamt flüssiger.

Als Betriebssystem dann noch Windows 7 64bit, das Home Premium reicht völlig.

Damit hast du nen soliden Pc für die Zukunft, mit dem Phenom II x6 wirst du bestimmt auch Sandy Bridge und Bulldozer überstehen.

Je nachdem, was für Wünsche du noch hast, wirst du noch unter 1000€ liegen.

Da du ja 14 Tage Rückgaberecht ohne Grund hast, bestell dir doch den BX2450 mit 24" und den 2233RZ bei Mindfactory (zw. 0-6 Uhr Versandkostenfrei!) und entscheid dich dann für einen. Du bekommst das Geld des zurückgeschickten Monitors ja wieder.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

So dann meld ich mich auch mal wieder. Also der 2233RZ ist ein super Gaming Monitor ohne Frage, er besticht halt durch seine hohe Reaktionszeit und durch die 120Hz. Es ist der perfekte Monitor wenn du auf schnelle Ego Shoter stehst da hier seine Stärken liegen. Bei allen anderen Games Sim, WOW soltest du mehr darauf achten das er LED hat und recht groß ist, 24 Zoll. Zum Thema PC, wenn du keinen hast der ihn dir zusammen baut, da hat PCGH wirklich gute im Angebot und da ist kein Schrott drin verbaut. Kla selber bauen spart immer ein paar Euro aber einen Blick sollte es dir wert sein:
Die offiziellen PCGH-PCs im Überblick [Anzeige] - Bildergalerie - 2010/12/Testtabelle_1_8534534546945.jpg - Vollbild


----------



## M4ylin (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

Sooo wieder da! 

Ja war übel im Schnee zu laufen...hamma sind sicher 30cm ^^ und mein hund ist noch nicht einmal so groß xD...naja

Aber das hört sich ja alles schonmal gut an ...sind die AMD Prozessoren eigentlich immer noch besser als die Intel?

Als Gehäuse habe ich schon ne Weile das NZXT Phantom (gedämmt!) in weiß im Auge  (isn Big Tower)...und da is ja sicherlich auch genug Platz drin, oder? Zu den weiteren Wünschen kann ich erst später etwas sagen...muss erst mal abwarten, da ich im Frühjahr endlich mal meinen Motorradschein machen will! 
Und dann muss ja auch ne kleine Maschine her...

Mindfactory? Okay kenn i gar nit :x....aber das is natürlich *DIE* Idee ^^!
Dann könnte ich mich auch besser entscheiden, wenn ich beide Live erlebe. 

And Welcome Back hulkhardy1 
Och zum zusammenbauen des Pc's hätte ich hier schon den ein oder anderen, den ich nötigen dürfte *g*...daran solls nicht liegen .
Nochmal zum Monitor...also der 2233RZ ist eher für Shooter...hm da ich ja eh mit 2 Monitoren in Zukunft arbeiten möchte, werde ich mir später vielleicht so einen als 2. Monitor zulegen, wenns möglich ist. (dann kann mir sowas wie hier mit dem 17 Zoll Teil nutzen auch nimma passieren >.<...)


----------



## kress (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

Also Intel Cpus sind in der pro Takt Leistung besser, jedoch auch ein wenig teurer.
Alternativ zum Phenom kan ich dir einen i7-860 auf einem 1156er Board empfehlen.
Das Gehäuse von dir ist ganz gut, ich würde immer nen Bigtower empfehlen, die sind nicht so fummelig wie kleine Gehäuse, die Lüfterbestückung ist auch recht ordentlich.


----------



## M4ylin (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

Okay wäre das auch mal geklärt :x also alles nicht eine Frage der Technik, sondern eine Frage des Preises! 
Du ganz ehrlich...ich hatte einmal nen Midi und allein schon das aussehen...ka ich mag gerade die gehäuse am Rechner meistens sehr ...die können dann auch ruhig groß sein! Solange sie geräumig sind und gut ausschauen. 
Außerdem mag ich mehr weißes am Schreibtisch bzw. daneben...der Staub un so :x.
Hab gesehen das man dieses Gehäuse auch zusammen mit nem Netzteil kaufen kann (is auch von NZXT). Kriegste auch in mehreren ausführungen was die Watt Zahl angeht.


----------



## kress (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

Mh nzxt wird wohl keine eigenen Netzteile herstellen, von welchem Hersteller die nehmen ist mir nicht bekannt. Ich würde lieber extra ein Netzteil kaufen, das von mir angesprochene Antec oder was von Cougar, Seasonic etc. Wenn du weiß magst kannst du mal ein Blick auf das Weiße pcgh BeQuiet Netzteil werfen.  Afaik nicht schlecht, auch wenn's bessere gibt.
Für den Pc würde ich ein Netzteil mit 500 bis 550W empfehlen, das reicht dicke.


----------



## M4ylin (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

Okay werd ich machen ...schonmal vieeeln Dank für die Hilfe von euch allen!!! ^^
I werd mich nun noch ein wenig in WoW online begeben...meld mich aber bald wieder hier!
Bis dann.


----------



## Sapes (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

Erstmal Frohe Weihnachten ins Saarland 

Nach meiner Meinung kannst du mit den Monitoren die genannt worden sind nicht viel falsch machen, das sind alles gute Monitore.

Du musst für dich selbst entscheiden was für dich wichtig ist und dann halt einen aussuchen.

Und wenn du schon mit einem liebeugels (SyncMaster BX2350 LED kann das sein  ) dann hohl in dir und wenn er halt zuviel wackelt oder so. Musst du ihn halt im schlimmstenfalls zurück schicken  

Ich hab den XL2370 jetzt 3 Tage hier stehen und bin mit ihm sehr zufrieden 

Hab hier eine gute Seite für einen neuen Pc.

[FAQ] Der ideale Gaming-PC - ForumBase

Da stehe dann meherer Zusammenstellungen von Pc´s im wert von
350€
475€
600€
725€
850€ (+ SSD 950€)
1000€ (+ SSD 1200€)

schaus dir mal an 
lg


----------



## mosare (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

da du ja vorwiegend rollenspiele zockst, würde ich doch noch ehner zu einem 27 zoll tendieren..natürlich müsstest du dir dann, wie bereits angesprochen, einen neuen pc kaufen , welcher auch über genügend leistung verfügt....

zB der Samsung SyncMaster P2770FH müsste top sein und auch noch relativ günstig zu kriegen.
ich denke vorallem für rollenspiele ist das feeling und auch die übersicht auf einem 27 zoll top


----------



## cruft (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

hallo

ich bin neuling hier und auch auf der suche nach einem neuen moni
allerdings NUR für spiele

ich habe mir so gut wie alles durchgelesen und muss leider zugeben, das  mir der schädel brummt und ich absolut keine übersicht habe bzw ich  total verunsichert bin

1. welche auflösung sollte ich nehmen? 1920x1200 oder 1920x1080?

2.bei 1920x1200 habe ich folgende moni in´s auge gefast (aua^^)
-samsung syncnaster2443bw
-hp la2405wg
-nec multisync ea241wm
-hp zr24w

bei den 1920x1080 gibt es soviele das ich die nicht aufliste
wenn die besser zum spielen geeignet sind, könnt ihr mir max. 3 vorschläge machen?, mit pro und contra

eine sache würde mich noch interressieren
120hz >> ja oder nein?
falls ja, welche 3 moni´s würdet ihr empfehlen?, mit pro und contra

spiel: startegie und shooter

geld: bis 300€ (max) würd ich mit gehn -muss aber nicht unbedingt sein-^^

falls das eine rolle spielt
meine graka : zotac gtx 470 amp extreme (edel-grafikkarten.de)
cpu : amd 1090 black
board: asus crosshair IV formula

DANKE schonmal für eure mühe


----------



## cruft (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

als 1.
gesundes neues jahr für alle

ich bin überrascht das keiner ein vorschlag oder mehrere für monitore hat
oder gibt es keine sehr guten spiele-monitore?

edit: da ich ziehmlich nah am moni sitze, würd ich eher in richtung 22 zoll gehn


----------



## kress (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

Auch hier würd ich dir den 2233RZ empfehlen, gute Farben, klasse Reaktionszeit, 120Hz für ein sauberes Bild bei schnellen Shootern.
Ist der beste 22" Moni den ich für den Preis kenne.


----------



## cruft (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

ich danke dir für dein vorschlag, der sieht wirklich gut aus
eine frage zu dem hab ich noch:
in einigen forum´s schneidet das TN-panel nicht so besonders gut ab
warum ist das so?


----------



## KaitoKid (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

Kleinerer Sichtwinkel, schlechtere Farbqualität, aber dafür haben TNs auch kürzere Reaktionszeit, oder?


----------



## kress (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

Naja, für andere Panels mit selber "Spieleleistung" musst du etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen.
Eizo Foris FS2331-BK, 23", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, 2x HDMI, Audio | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
Eizo Foris FS 2331: Das Luxus-LCD für Spieler im Test - lcd


----------



## cruft (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

schlechtere farbqualli?, hoffe nich oder ist das bei spielen nicht so gravierend?

der eizo, ist das nicht einer der teuersten?, da muss aber noch einige wochen hungern, um den leisten zu können


----------



## kress (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

Schlechtere, aber nicht Schlechte.

Der 2233RZ hat für sein Geld sehr gute Farben, für was besseres müsstest du schon zu sowas wie dem Eizo greifen.
Beim Spielen fällt es weniger auf, weil man nicht wirklich Zeit für die Farben hat und wenn man so nen Monitor eh noch nicht in echt gesehen hat, merkt man eh nichts.


----------



## KaitoKid (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

Aber kein LED, oder?


----------



## kress (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

Nein, hat kein LED.
Falls es ein LED sein soll, dann wohl nen BX2450 (24"er) oder BX2250 (22"er).


----------



## Hatschi (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

sers

Da komm ich mal hier dazu, wozu einen extra Fred wenn das Thema aktuell ist, mit einer ziemlich ähnlichen Frage ich suche einen sehr guten Gaming Monitor 
dachte da an
ViewSonic V3D241wm-LED, 23.6", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, Audio | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
ASUS VG236HE, 23", 1920x1080, DVI, HDMI | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
BenQ XL2410T, 23.6", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, HDMI (9H.L5NLB.QBE) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

hauptsächlich zock ich BFBC2, wenn der neue PC kommt COD, WOW, CSS. Also eher die ganzen Shooter bis auf ein paar wenige Ausnahmen.

Später werden es dann auch 3 Bildschirme und auf 3d möchte ich aber auch nicht verzichten.

Danke


----------



## 2fast4you (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

Ist zum spiele spielen (alles mögliche (alle genres)) eigentlich ein 24''er oder doch lieber ein 22''er besser geeignet? (stehe vor der wahl: 2233rz oder bx 2450)


@Hatschi

Würde  bei dir zum 2233RZ greifen, der hat 3D (mit shutterbrille),  angemessener Preis und super gute reaktionszeit (für shooter wichtig). außerdem würde ich bei shootern zu einem 22'' er greifen da der einfach übersichtlicher ist.


----------



## kress (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

Kommt drauf an, wie du mit den 24" zurecht kommst.
Mir persönlich ist er für Shooter zu groß, bei Startegie und Rennspielen ist ein 24"er dann schon geiler.^^
Beides gute Monitore, musst du halt entscheiden, was du mehr spielst.


----------



## 2fast4you (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

Mmmmmh....
des is echt schwer weil beides ungefähr 50 zu 50 ist. (50% Shooter 50% andere Spiele(strategie, jump n run etc.))

außerdem sind die gleich teuer (230 Euro) und der stromverbrauch ist mir egal....


----------



## Hatschi (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

schon schwierig.
Finde 22" schon schön und gut, doch hab ich noch nicht die Möglichkeit gehabt, bzw. habe um einen 24" in Action zu sehen Die von mir genannten Bildschirme haben auch gute Reaktionszeiten (2ms) extrem hohen Kontrast (200000:1 beim Viewsonic). Sind sparsamer (25w XD). 
So zock ich ja so ziemlich alles was der Markt hergibt an Strategie- Shooter.
Hab schon mal auf den 42“ meiner Eltern BF gezockt, kam da Prima klar.


----------



## kress (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

Ja gut auf 42" da sitzt man dann schon 2-3m weg.

Aber bei ca. 50cm Abstand ists schon schwieriger 24" im Auge zu behalten. (meine Meinung)

Die Reaktionszeit ist eh nur von grau zu grau, von daher etwas zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## cruft (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

da ich mich schon für einen moni entschieden habe -dank an kress-
(obwohl mir 3d zur zeit relativ egal iss, da ich mir 100% keine brille zusätzlich hole für ca. 130€, mich haben die 120hz überzeugt)
möchte ich dennoch noch eine frage stellen

in welche richtung werden die kommenden spiele gehn, full hd oder 3d oder beides?

ich habe mich gestern dazu entschlossen mir zwei moni´s zu holen (wahrscheinlich 22" und 24", da ich auch action und strategie spiele bzw einen reinen spiele moni und einen bei dem ich so gut wie alles machen kann)
da ihr den abstand angesprochen habt, ich sitze ca. 60 - 80cm vorm moni zur zeit, kann man bei dem abstand eig. einen 24" nehmen?, welche auflösung sollte er haben 16:9 oder 16:10?


----------



## KaitoKid (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*



> in welche richtung werden die kommenden spiele gehn, full hd oder 3d oder beides?


Die jetzigen Games unterstützen eigentlich alle 1200p und 1080p, und ich denke so schnell wird nichts kommen das nur in 3D funktioniert...
80cm gehen eigentlich in Ordnung würd ich sagen


----------



## cruft (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

ich muss mich wahrscheinlich korrigieren
heute auf arbeit haben meine kollegen von dem samsung bx 2250 geschwärmt bzw von den großen bruder 2450
nur soweit ich weis, ist das kein 3d 120hz moni sondern ein full hd led

was ist denn jetzt besser full hd led oder 3d 120hz?

was ist den mit dem format, spielt das eine rolle? (16:9 oder 16:10)


----------



## KaitoKid (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*



> was ist denn jetzt besser full hd led oder 3d 120hz?


Nimm doch beides auf einmal: mit dem BenQ XL2410T


----------



## kress (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

Naja, Full HD braucht auch mehr Grafikleistung, da mehr Pixel zu berechnen.

Aber der bx2250 bzw 2450 hat auch ein super Bild.


----------



## cruft (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

najaaa
der benq ist leider aus meinem finaziellen rahmen
aber in dem preissekment würde ich dann eher zum eizo greifen

@kress
wenn du die wahl hättest welchen würdest du nehmen
samsung bx 2250 / bx 2450 / 2233rz


----------



## cruft (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*



cruft schrieb:


> najaaa
> der benq ist leider aus meinem finaziellen rahmen
> aber in dem preissekment würde ich dann eher zum eizo greifen
> 
> ...



edit: an der grafik sollte es nicht liegen 
zotac 470 amp extreme


----------



## kress (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

Wohl klar den, den ich hab : 2233RZ. 

Den hab ich ja auch erst sein Juli '10, also ich stand ja auch vor der Wahl.^^

Full HD schluckt halt schon mehr Leistung, besonders wenn man wie ich mit viel AA und AF spielt, da kommt auch schon eine hd5850 in 1680x1050 an ihre Grenzen. 

Also man kann schon mit der gtx470 in FULL HD spielen, aber mit weniger aa und af als in der 1680x1050er Auflösung

Achja: unten rechts an deinem Beitrag gibts nen "Ändern" Button um Doppelposts zu vermeiden.


----------



## cruft (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

aber jetzt weis ich wie das geht ohne etwas extra zu kopieren^^
hast recht, da war mein klick schneller 

den rz hab ich jetzt bestellt

hast du eventuell noch ein tipp für ein allrounder moni?
den bx2450?
oder sollte der allrounder besser 16:10 haben?


----------



## kress (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

Allrounder Monitor zum Spielen?

Ich hab für kurze Zeit mal den P2450H benutzt, der wurde mir auch empfohlen damals.
Auch zu Spielen super, hat gute Farben, ein Freund von mir hat ihn auch und ist sehr zufrieden, mein Vater nutzt ihn als Office Monitor und ist auch sehr zufrieden.

Der Preis mit 180€ ist auch sehr gut. 
Ist halt 16:9.

Der P2450H ist die günstige Alternative zum BX2450. Wer das Geld hat sollte zum BX2450 greifen.


----------



## cruft (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

von dem bx 2450 gibt es zwei
1x mit L und ohne L
ich habe jetzt auf die schnelle den unterschied nicht gefunden
weis das einer?


----------



## kress (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

Glaub der eine hat nur 23,6" und der andere 24".


----------



## Semih91 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

Der ohne L hat 24", der mit L hat 23,6". Würde den ohne L nehmen


----------



## M4ylin (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

Hey ihr Lieben,

ich hoffe ihr seid alle gut ins neue Jahr gekommen! 
Hab mir nun den Samsung Syncmaster BX2450 24" bestellt (ahm um genauer zu sein = 2x, da mein Bruder den auch will  ).
Freue mich schon total auf den neuen Monitor ^_^ und i möchte euch nochmals herzlich danken für die große Hilfe!

Aber ihr seid noch nicht erlöst! 

Ein paar Seiten zuvor hatten wir ja schon darüber geredet, dass mein Rechner wohl nicht die ganze Power des Monitors ausschöpfen kann (wenn man das so nennen darf).
Leider steht mir nun nach dem Monitor-Kauf nicht mehr gaaanz so viel Geld zur Verfügung (sind viele B-Days zu dieser Zeit bei mir :'(...deshalb meine Fragen:
Würde es nun etwas bringen, wenn ich z.B. erst einmal NUR die Graka austausche? Und geht das überhaupt? 
Ah und kann ich meinen neuen Monitor (wenn er denn die Tage ankommt) auch direkt anschließen, oder wirds da Probleme geben (wegen dem Crap an Hardware in meinem Pc)?
Und wo bestellt ihr in der Regel eure Hardware? Hab bisher 1x bei Geizhals was bestellt und sonst vieles bei Gamersware...

Liebe Grüße
Maylin 

PS.: Es freut mich natürlich auch das noch anderen hier in diesem Thread geholfen wurde! I wünsch euch viel spaß mit euren neuen Monitoren!


----------



## kress (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

Jau, die Verbindung mit der alten Grafikkarte ist kein Problem.^^

Mhh, naja, die Cpu ist nicht wirklich flott, aber es geht noch, denke für WoW wirds erstmal reichen.
Hattest du das Netzteil schon genau benannt? Das wäre noch wichtig.

Ansonsten kann ich dir nur eine hd5770 oder eine gtx460 1gb empfehlen, P/L ist bei beiden Karten gut.
Am besten suchst du dir auch eine mit guten Kühldesign, wie bei der gtx460 die msi hawk oder cyclone.

Bei der hd5770 ist die Hawk auch zu empfehlen.


----------



## M4ylin (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

Hm hatte die 1280MB NVIDIA Geforce GTX 470 eigentlich im Auge, da ein Gildenkollege sich die auch erst zulegte und sie TOP findet ^^.
Hat die kein Kühldesign dabei? (Das hatte ich den nun noch nicht gefragt)

Wegen dem Netzteil...einen Moment ich schraub mal auf! 

Edit Netzteil:
Uff okaaay es ist kleiner als ich dachte Oo...

ATX 300 II DRB PPFC 300 Watt

Hm okay das geht ja mal gar nicht^^


----------



## kress (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

Oh, wenn das Budget so steht, klar eine gtx470, kannst du bei der Auflösung gut gebrauchen.
Dort dann Zotacs AMP! oder die Gigabyte Super Overclock.

Da müsste man aber wirklich erstmal das Netzteil wissen.


----------



## M4ylin (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

Hm ich überlege grad ob ich mir vielleicht nen neuen Rechner finanzieren! 
habe das Netzteil eben nacheditiert:

ATX300 II DRB PPFC 300Watt
ist schlechter als ich dachte...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

Jo das kannst du mit dem NT vergessen, das braucht alleine deine 470. So das Sharkoon ist ein sehr gutes NT vor allem das P/L Verhältnis ist super und kein Chinabölle aber das schlägt halt auch noch mal mit 60€ zu Buche.
Sharkoon Rush Power M SHA-R500M 500W ATX 2.3 (9503) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## M4ylin (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

Ayayay nun bin ich echt wieder am grübeln^^
okay geklärt wäre ja das ein neues Netzteil und eine neue Graka in den Rechner müsste, damit ich meinen neuen Monitor überhaupt vollkommen nutzen kann...ich wollte nun eigentlich meine Hardware nach und nach austauschen (damit nicht auf einen Schlag so viel Geld nur fürn Pc hingeht...hab ja auch noch andere Hobbys, außer am Pc herumzu nerden ).


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

Und wie währe es mit gebrauchter Hardware? Da könntest du ne menge Geld sparen.


----------



## M4ylin (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

Klar solange sie noch richtig funktioniert...habe bisher noch keine Hardware gebraucht gekauft.
Wo bekommt man solche denn gut her?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

Als erste Adresse ebay natürlich oder hier auf dem Marktplatz. Wir sind hier alle ziemliche Freaks da sammelt sich Hardware schnell mal an.


----------



## cruft (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

hallo

ich habe jetzt den bx2450 hier stehn
der 2233rz musste ich zurück schicken (pixel fehler)

jetzt wollte ich 2 moni´s aktivieren (hat geklappt)(ich habe noch meine alte röhre dran), nur das problem iss
ich habe auf beiden moni´s das selbe bild
ich krieg das nicht hin, das ich 1x ein spiel und 1x irgentwas (desk) sehe

hat einer ne lösung? (BITTE BITTE BITTE)
hatte schonmal 2 moni´s -röhre- da war das kein problem, ging von anfang an ohne das ich was großartig rumstellen musste, aber jetzt.........


----------



## kress (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

Desktop erweitern.


----------



## cruft (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

gute antwort^^
aber wie geschrieben, hab ich mit meinen zwei alten röhren kein problem gehabt, aber mit dem samsung und meiner alten röhre funktiniert es zwar -aber mehr schlecht als recht-
jedesmal wenn ich den pc starte, muss ich alles neu einrichten (habe den samsung als hauptbildschirm aktiviert, aber bei jeden start iss meine röhre wieder die nummer 1)
zum andern kotzt mich das an, das ich keine möglichkeit mehr habe ins bios zu komme, weil der samsung erst starten wenn er will (da isses schon zu späth) und nicht wie ich mein pc starte....................weis da einer ne lösung??

zur bildschirmauflösung noch ne frage:
iss das normal, das man bei 1680x1050  rechts und links ein schwarzen rand von ca. 4cm hat?

edit: hab grad mal die auflösung auf 1920x1080 gestellt und siehe da, keine ränder mehr^^


----------



## kress (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung fürn Gaming Monitor 22-24"*

Ist normal, 16:9 und 16:10 Seitenverhältnis, da muss halt ein Rand bleiben.


----------

